# This is Self-Defense



## Samurai (Jan 27, 2003)

I just got a new book in the mail titled "THIS IS SELF-DEFENSE: A Guide for the Conceptual Martial Artist".

Has anyone read this book.  I look through the pictures but have not had time to read it.
thanks
jeremy bays


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2003)

Ready to post a review?


----------

